# iPV4 100 Watt Mod With Temp Control On TVC



## free3dom (1/5/15)

Initial review of the iPV4 on The Vapor Chronicles

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/5/15)

And My Fav 420

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gizmo (2/5/15)

Looks like a solid winner to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (17/5/15)

Had a chance to mess around with one today.

Overall the build quality seems decent. The screen is a real let down. 

Even under shade outdoors, you can't see anything at all.

Seems to vape just fine with temp control but the screen does not show you what temperature your coil is currently at while firing. Which is a bit stupid in my opinion. 

For the price, it's a nice mod.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jtgrey (17/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Had a chance to mess around with one today.
> 
> Overall the build quality seems decent. The screen is a real let down.
> 
> ...



There is a easy fix for the screen . For some reason the put mirror paint on the plactick in front of the screen . You have to take the front plactick out and then just take the paint off in front of the screen to fix it .
But the next batch will not have the mirror pant on so they will be fine out the box .

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## jtgrey (17/5/15)

Will have mine in my hands hopefully tomorrow thanks to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (10/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Had a chance to mess around with one today.
> 
> Overall the build quality seems decent. The screen is a real let down.
> 
> ...


Got mine a few days ago and the screen issue has been corrected. Can't beat it for the price. I've seen it as low as $59.00 I'm loving it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (10/6/15)

jtgrey said:


> Will have mine in my hands hopefully tomorrow thanks to @Sir Vape and @BigGuy !


Try coils made with twisted 28g nick & Kanthal way better than straight nick. i.m.o.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jtgrey (10/6/15)

kev mac said:


> Try coils made with twisted 28g nick & Kanthal way better than straight nick. i.m.o.


If you use twisted does it still temperature control


----------

